# LA Drivers file class action suit against Uber



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.courthousenews.com/2015/06/19/la-drivers-file-class-action-against-uber.htm


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Great news! Uber has some very bad karma coming it's way and it looks like the tide is slowly starting to change. I seriously believe in 5 years uber will not exist in the USA as it does today. Uber will be looked upon the same as napsster. Both revolutionized the market place but did so recklessly and without regards to regulations.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Uber = Napster on Wheels


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

startin trouble said:


> http://www.courthousenews.com/2015/06/19/la-drivers-file-class-action-against-uber.htm


This is a very viable Class Action Lawsuit. As a veteran of limousine class action lawsuits (Music Express, Diva) , each and every large company had to settle out of court with it's drivers in order to avoid a devastating court judgement that would bankrupt their companies. A huge court judgement is to be avoided at all cost by these companies. Because it's many times larger than the actual settlement amount, as low as 30 percent of what is actually owed. UBER, since it's a world-wide operation may just cease operations in California and still make money in places like China, Russia, and Brazil. But, it will have a legal black-eye that can be pursued around the world.


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

3MATX said:


> Great news! Uber has some very bad karma coming it's way and it looks like the tide is slowly starting to change. I seriously believe in 5 years uber will not exist in the USA as it does today. Uber will be looked upon the same as napsster. Both revolutionized the market place but did so recklessly and without regards to regulations.


Ironic you should mention napster, after all that is really where all this started. Guess some people never learn from their mistakes.

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-ceo-travis-kalanicks-success-story-2014-9


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

startin trouble said:


> Ironic you should mention napster, after all that is really where all this started. Guess some people never learn from their mistakes.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-ceo-travis-kalanicks-success-story-2014-9


Kalanick is a master at shaking down large investors. His so called 'losses' were very profitable and priceless lessons.

Kalanick has already won. His private company doesn't have to disclose anything. His salary is already paid. He just needs to hang on as long as he can. I'll also bet he thinks there's an IPO in Uber's future, but if there is, it won't be under Kalanick. So regardless, I wonder if he will appreciate what he has won. Or if he will only cry over what gets lost. Uber will cross the IPO finish line but will it be with Kalanick at the helm?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I honestly believe that this coming shit storm could have been avoided if Uber had treated their drivers and riders like human beings.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Right! They got the Golden Rule all wrong. Supposed to be, 'Do unto others as you'd have them do unto you'. Instead Uber went with the 'He who has the gold, rules.'


Or they followed the Goldman(Sachs) rule...

**** THE WORLD!!!!!!

Lol


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

UberComic said:


> I honestly believe that this coming shit storm could have been avoided if Uber had treated their drivers and riders like human beings.


It could have been avoided and an absolutely amazing boost to the middle class, but once again greed rears its ugly head. It reminds me of right after 9/11. The whole country was horrified and a wave of patriotism swept over this country like I have never seen in my lifetime. President Bush had damn near the entire population in the palm of his hand. He could have asked is ask to do just about anything and gotten a ridiculous turn out. He could have said donate some of your time for habitat for humanity, the red cross, the boy scouts/girl scouts, the peace corps, join the military/reserves, anything along those lines. Unfortunately his big message was for everybody to go shopping. This whole uber thing seems the same. It could have created millions of decent paying jobs and made the owners and investors incredibly wealthy while also becoming one of the largest companies in the world, but going that route they probably would not have been the wealthiest, or the largest and for some people second best just won't do.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I honestly believe that this coming shit storm could have been avoided if Uber had treated their drivers and riders like human beings.


if they raise everyboy by 50cents a mile,most all would be happy, and Uber still way less than a taxi. but noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> if they raise everyboy by 50cents a mile,most all would be happy, and Uber still way less than a taxi. but noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....


Uber Greed!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

startin trouble said:


> http://www.courthousenews.com/2015/06/19/la-drivers-file-class-action-against-uber.htm


Hmmmm, this is getting very interesting.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I honestly believe that this coming shit storm could have been avoided if Uber had treated their drivers and riders like human beings.


Could've of been as simple as a local helpline manned 24/7. Just the way drivers work


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I honestly believe that this coming shit storm could have been avoided if Uber had treated their drivers and riders like human beings.


Absolutely. Uber is blinded by it's greed!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

startin trouble said:


> It could have been avoided and an absolutely amazing boost to the middle class, but once again greed rears its ugly head. It reminds me of right after 9/11. The whole country was horrified and a wave of patriotism swept over this country like I have never seen in my lifetime. President Bush had damn near the entire population in the palm of his hand. He could have asked is ask to do just about anything and gotten a ridiculous turn out. He could have said donate some of your time for habitat for humanity, the red cross, the boy scouts/girl scouts, the peace corps, join the military/reserves, anything along those lines. Unfortunately his big message was for everybody to go shopping. This whole uber thing seems the same. It could have created millions of decent paying jobs and made the owners and investors incredibly wealthy while also becoming one of the largest companies in the world, but going that route they probably would not have been the wealthiest, or the largest and for some people second best just won't do.


Agree 100%.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

LADriver said:


> This is a very viable Class Action Lawsuit. As a veteran of limousine class action lawsuits (Music Express, Diva) , each and every large company had to settle out of court with it's drivers in order to avoid a devastating court judgement that would bankrupt their companies. A huge court judgement is to be avoided at all cost by these companies. Because it's many times larger than the actual settlement amount, as low as 30 percent of what is actually owed. UBER, since it's a world-wide operation may just cease operations in California and still make money in places like China, Russia, and Brazil. But, it will have a legal black-eye that can be pursued around the world.


Finally, a California attorney filed a suit on behalf of the California drivers. Judge Chen's rulings and the California Labor Commission opened the door wide open. It will be interesting to see if this is transferred to San Fran.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

The paxs I have driven are very aware of these cases... I'm curious to see if this will impact Uber's business.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

startin trouble said:


> Ironic you should mention napster, after all that is really where all this started. Guess some people never learn from their mistakes.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-ceo-travis-kalanicks-success-story-2014-9


POST # 5 /startin trouble: Thanks for the
Effort to connect
Napster to this Thread.

"Sexiest CEO Insiders" Feloni...ously 
Fawns with Bravo-Style breathlessness. NAUSEATING!


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Or they followed the Goldman(Sachs) rule...
> 
> **** THE WORLD!!!!!!
> 
> Lol


Uber taking $1.6 billion from Goldman! Don't u just love the irony?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

bscott said:


> Uber taking $1.6 billion from Goldman! Don't u just love the irony?


No kidding. I would love to see GS lose on this investment! Crooks!


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> Uber = Napster on Wheels


Lol. If you ever watch Silicon Valley, the opening splash has a bunch of tech companies. 1st couple of episodes there is a Napster balloon that inflates, then quickly deflates. After a few episodes they changed the splash and added some more tech companies. One being Uber, also a balloon, which gets bigger and bigger. Right next to the Napster one.

Great irony.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> No kidding. I would love to see GS lose on this investment! Crooks!


In the world of banksters, they're more worried about the money they won't make as opposed to the risk of giving fubar the $1.6b.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Right! They got the Golden Rule all wrong. Supposed to be, 'Do unto others as you'd have them do unto you'. Instead Uber went with the 'He who has the gold, rules.'


^^^
Or, 'Do unto others... First'.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> The paxs I have driven are very aware of these cases... I'm curious to see if this will impact Uber's business.


^^^
Probably not... passengers have nothing to lose by using Uber/Lyft and feel no stigma in saving money, or being fkn cheap.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Probably not... passengers have nothing to lose by using Uber/Lyft and feel no stigma in saving money, or being fkn cheap.


Very sad but true. All they really car about is that Uber and Lyft are cheaper than cabs. The rest of the expectations were set by Uber, which is absolutely ridiculous at the current pricing. WE the drivers are suckers for having fallen for this. We provide much better service, have to deal with unreasonable demands of customers (water, iPhone chargers, helping them w/ luggage, music, etc), all for low fares and no tip. Of course, if we don't meet these unreasonable expectations, we get a low rating. I think we have all drunk the Uber Kool-aid. When the rates were much higher and drivers could make decent money, it made more sense. But now we are all just sheeples to Uber.

I actually had a DB British pax yesterday give me a hard time and I think a low rating b/c I didn't have an android charger (mind you I have a charge for the iPhone 4, 5, and 6 (which meets the needs of 98% of my paxs) as well as auxiliary) and the fact that the excess luggage of he and his 2 friends wouldn't fit completely in the trunk of my C class Mercedes. The truth is that with all that they had, they should have taken a Black SUV but he's cheap and wanted to save money. I have no time for this kind of cheapness and bullshit. Of course, no tip despite the fact that I helped unload all of their very heavy luggage.... I'm over these entitled pricks. He should just take a cab.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Very sad but true. All they really car about is that Uber and Lyft are cheaper than cabs. The rest of the expectations were set by Uber, which is absolutely ridiculous at the current pricing. WE the drivers are suckers for having fallen for this. We provide much better service, have to deal with unreasonable demands of customers (water, iPhone chargers, helping them w/ luggage, music, etc), all for low fares and no tip. Of course, if we don't meet these unreasonable expectations, we get a low rating. I think we have all drunk the Uber Kool-aid. When the rates were much higher and drivers could make decent money, it made more sense. But now we are all just sheeples to Uber.
> 
> I actually had a DB British pax yesterday give me a hard time and I think a low rating b/c I didn't have an android charger (mind you I have a charge for the iPhone 4, 5, and 6 (which meets the needs of 98% of my paxs) as well as auxiliary) and the fact that the excess luggage of he and his 2 friends wouldn't fit completely in the trunk of my C class Mercedes. The truth is that with all that they had, they should have taken a Black SUV but he's cheap and wanted to save money. I have no time for this kind of cheapness and bullshit. Of course, no tip despite the fact that I helped unload all of their very heavy luggage.... I'm over these entitled pricks. He should just take a cab.


^^^
Which C class do you have? 
My CLA250 would only qualify for X but I notice that you drive Plus.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Which C class do you have?
> My CLA250 would only qualify for X but I notice that you drive Plus.


C-250 replaced the C-300 in 2012. Mercedes is now back to the C-300. I didn't know the CLA 250 doesn't qualify for Plus. Have you seen the recent list for Plus cars? It makes no sense that a KIA or whatever it is can qualify but a CLA 250 doesn't.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

startin trouble said:


> http://www.courthousenews.com/2015/06/19/la-drivers-file-class-action-against-uber.htm


Sue----eeeeeee. You will get all your gas expense ; ETC... Back ! Holy driving dollars Batman.! Do you mean workers still have Rights !?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> C-250 replaced the C-300 in 2012. Mercedes is now back to the C-300. I didn't know the CLA 250 doesn't qualify for Plus. Have you seen the recent list for Plus cars? It makes no sense that a KIA or whatever it is can qualify but a CLA 250 doesn't.


^^^
I was on the Uber site months ago and it said that the CLA250 was only X. 
I scheduled myself to go on the road with Uber a couple of days after they were kicked off the road here in Vegas. 
Glad it turned out that way because I really like the car and it would be beaten to crap right now. LOL. 
It's a 2015 and I got it last Oct, black on black with the sports seats, etc. Optioned out but only one missing package that I didn't want.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I was on the Uber site months ago and it said that the CLA250 was only X.
> I scheduled myself to go on the road with Uber a couple of days after they were kicked off the road here in Vegas.
> Glad it turned out that way because I really like the car and it would be beaten to crap right now. LOL.
> It's a 2015 and I got it last Oct, black on black with the sports seats, etc. Optioned out but only one missing package that I didn't want.


Nice! I bought my car at the end of the lease a month ago. MB gave me a good price and I was able to extend the original manufacturers warranty (which is a better warranty than if the car is classified as used. I have prepared myself that if I continue to drive for Uber, I will drive it into the ground. That's ok. I look at it more as an asset.

Vegas is back online now right?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> Sue----eeeeeee. You will get all your gas expense ; ETC... Back ! Holy driving dollars Batman.! Do you mean workers still have Rights !?


No. Only one has rights and had to sue for them. More are now joining the bandwagon to get their workers rights. See bandwagon at UberLawsuit.com and email the attorney for a form.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

startin trouble said:


> http://www.courthousenews.com/2015/06/19/la-drivers-file-class-action-against-uber.htm


LOS ANGELES (CN) - Following a California ruling that an Uber driver is an *employee* not a contractor, two LA-based drivers have filed a class action lawsuit alleging labor violations against the ride-hailing company.
Uber drivers Lori Kellett and David Cotoi on Thursday sued Uber Technologies in state court for failure to pay overtime, regular wages and for not paying for meal or rest breaks.

We love it !! - This is only the beginning....

Please count me in for *NJ class action...*


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Great news! Uber has some very bad karma coming it's way and it looks like the tide is slowly starting to change. I seriously believe in 5 years uber will not exist in the USA as it does today. Uber will be looked upon the same as napsster. Both revolutionized the market place but did so recklessly and without regards to regulations.


From you mouth to the courts ears!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I used to think Uber was a great idea b/c I, like many people, have been very dissatisfied with cab service (price and quality of service). However, what Uber has become is a way to exploit drivers by being able to date to avoid the application of labor and tax laws as well as regulations to pay drivers less than a living wage (when taking into consideration the costs of using their vehicles to provide Uber's services) in order to provide customers cheap transportation and to put the cab industry out of business. In my opinion, Uber has become a modern day sweat shop. 

What started out as a good thing, Uber X has been ruined by greed. The way I understand the Uber X story in the Los Angeles (this is the only market I know and please correct me if I have the facts wrong) is that when Uber X was launched, in the LA market, the per mile pricing was the same as Uber Plus is today ($2.35 per mile with a $5 base - I'm not sure what the per minute pricing was) and the commission Uber took out of fares was 10% . With consistent business, that was a decent financial proposition for drivers. It was originally sold as "ride share" (i.e., a friend with a car). Uber got quality drivers who already owned a decent car. It was a win-win for everyone. 

Then Uber got greedy. They decided they needed more customers to make more money, so they started cutting rates to get more customers, while increasing the commission they took off the fares to 20% in order to cover themselves for the loss in fares due to the price reduction. This was all to maximize Uber's profits but at the cost to the drivers. Drivers now had to drive more to make the same money. Of course, drivers also had to incur additional expenses for gas, cleaning cars, supplies, car maintenance, etc. to make this same money. Uber didn't stop there. They continued to drop the X rates several times to where we are today at $1 per mile, no base fare. Somewhere during this process, Uber started selling Uber as "your private driver" changing the customer's expectations requiring drivers to provide even better service at these lower prices on the threat of deactivated due to low ratings for not meeting these unreasonable customer expectations Uber set. Not sure where this shift from "your friend with a car" to "your private driver" happened. Today, not only are Uber X drivers required to provide rides at likely 1/4 of what it would costs passengers to take a cab, they are also required to provide 5 star services (as any rating below 4.6 could result in deactivation). The insurance risk to drivers is outside the scope of this discussion but incredibly significant.

Based on these facts alone, I personally hope that the courts require Uber to comply with labor and tax law (however that looks). I personally don't believe Uber X survival at this point in the current form is a positive thing and don't see the social or economic value looking at the big picture. It might be a cheaper transportation alternative for the public. However, this mode of transportation should not be provided at such great cost to the drivers. I would argue that public transportation is a better solution. I would also ask that the legislature start considering driver considerations in their future legislation and not just the consumers. 

If asked, I encourage all drivers to join in any class action brought against Uber by drivers to which they would be a plaintiff. Unfortunately, politicians aren't looking out for drivers. Clearly, we know Uber is not. It seems the courts are the only way the drivers have a chance of securing the rights and protections to which they are entitled under the law. Even if participating in a class might not result in a large payout per driver (or it may, I don't know), it would help stop the exploitation and result in better working conditions and pay for the drivers.


----------

